# Pesticides?  Bug Bombs?  Around horses?



## ravenstorm (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm buying a property right now that has an older, but still in good working condition, 4-stall horse barn on it.  I've seen some bugs here and there and I want to maybe use a bug-bomb fumigator before I make the repairs I need to do and move any horses in.  

What pesticides should I absolutely not use?  How long should I let the structure air out before I can safely put horses in the stalls?


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 15, 2009)

What kind of bugs is the number one question...


----------



## ravenstorm (Aug 16, 2009)

lupinfarm said:
			
		

> What kind of bugs is the number one question...


Well, I know for sure fleas, I got about 15 of them when I stepped into the first stall.  I know that there might be ticks in the area but I have not seen one yet, but I would like to maybe fumigate in case there are some in the building.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 16, 2009)

You probably won't be able to get rid of the ticks permanently, afterall they live in the long grasses in the area (if you have long grass on the property though for pasture, I would get that bush hogged to minimize the likelyhood of ticks). Fleas I'm not sure, you should ask in your co-op what they suggest.


----------



## bethinoklahoma (Aug 16, 2009)

So many many out their....
 What I have done is asked the neighbors
what they use or ask at the feed store. I hate
buying stuff that dosn't work. I have heard that
some organic things like pyganic seems to work.
  I dont think you really have to wait a long time
for the air to clear before you start using the new
barn. Birds I would really let it air out.  Hose  it all out
first and make sure their is no old hey around either.
  I would love to find an old barn like that...
chickens free range eat all my ticks.


----------



## ravenstorm (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for the advice you guys.  I do have chickens and ducks that I can let loose in the barn for a while first, and the second I move onto the property I'm getting a batch of geese and turkeys so hopefully my little critters will help to decimate the population.  

I really don't have much experience with horses, but my grandfather recently passed and left two of his mares to me (he was a race horse trainer in his younger days).  I was going to be forced to sell them but then I came across this property and fell in love.  I'm thinking of renting out the other stalls or getting some goats or a cow to occupy them.  

One more question:  I know that when horses get bored they are prone to chew stuff, and that sometimes it's just part of a specific horse's nature to do that anyway.  Should I not paint/stain the inside of the barn then in case someone decides to snack on the wood?  I'd rather paint/stain as a termite deterrent, but the health of the animals comes first.


----------



## ducks4you (Aug 16, 2009)

You can get pasture spray from your feed dealer and the sprayer to apply it.  This is designed to be used on grassy areas where livestock are currently feeding.  Commercial sprays could poison your horse.  Horses have tough bodies and tough hooves, but their digestive systems are very delicate.


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Aug 16, 2009)

I'd air that barn out, spray it down inside with a water bleach disinfectant and allow to dry.  You could spray insecticide around common areas - that is not where you would be feeding.  I spray the inside of my barn in the center isle and tack room for bugs and spiders.  Or you can let your chickens in to keep it as pest free as possible.  Termites do not like light - white paint will deter them, but wont stop a horse from eating the wood.  Chewing processed wood or trees is a natural forage for horses.  For processed wood you can apply a stop chew/crib - which is brown in color or there is also a pellet you feed that will eliminate them chewing 'processed' wood - don't remember the name.  

BTY If anyone has a good way to stop horses eating the bark off trees I'd like to hear it....   I've tried the brown cribbing stuff and wrapping some of the older trees in chicken wire... but I have hundreds of trees and one buzz saw.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 16, 2009)

For the bleach solution, I would consider using a pressure washer... We did this years ago at a barn we boarded. While it wasn't infested with any bugs, it cleaned really nicely.


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Aug 16, 2009)

Thank you lupin [without the E] lol  thats a good idea, otherwise I'd use one of the pressurized sprayers... gosh I had a vision of someone walking around with a hand spray botttle...
spift spift spift


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 17, 2009)

Pssh, That's just how we roll up here in English country, without the E


----------

